

High-efficiency concentrating solar cells move to the rooftop - zackmorris
http://www.kurzweilai.net/high-efficiency-concentrating-solar-cells-move-to-the-rooftop

======
ScottBurson
I guess the idea here is that although there are still cosine losses because
the panel as a whole doesn't rotate, it can be comparatively cheap and
efficient because the total solar cell area is much smaller than that of a
standard non-concentrator panel, and so high-efficiency gallium arsenide cells
can be used.

